# Knots to know and love



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

This info was on another forum that I watch. The thread was about how to tie to trailers and highlines etc. 

I thought the info would be useful to us here on the HorseForum as well!

I tie to trailer and highline using a bowline with a quick release and I generally use several to discourage nimble mouths! 
Bowline instructions - TrailMeister KNOT tying Help

Another thing to think about is the danger of having having a saddle on the horse when it's tied to a highline. I did this ONCE. After I had to cut my favorite lead from around the horn, I decided that it's a good idea to untack before I put the horse on a highline. Luckily no one was injured. 

If you're around horses IMHO you should have a knife on you. Giant rambo knifes aren't necessary, just a pocket knife to cut baling twine, open a package, or cut a lead in an emergency!

Also, you should know how to tie a few knots. If you don't know to tie knots useful for horse owners there are a number of places where you can learn to do so. I like this one. :lol:

Knot tying instructions / illustrations / video - TrailMeister KNOT Tying Help


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Very useful info! =]


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks. I have learnt a few new tips and hints. Thanks for the information.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Some good points. Personally I like the Highwayman's knot for tying my horse to a post or trailer.


----------

